
Pre-steal this book - terpua
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/12/pre-steal-this.html
======
petercooper
I felt a bit of a connection to this post. Over the past several years I've
seen things and thought of ideas that I've written off as not viable or
outright crazy (or at least against the current trend), only to see people do
them themselves a year or two on.

I know I'm not the only one. But, perhaps, for some of us it takes enough of
these events to occur before we start to feel confident about our ideas -
while those who naturally have confidence by the bottle are out there, "pre-
stealing" our ideas and having a lot of success with them.

Lesson for me from all of this? Be bold, "just do it", be _really_ fast, and
actually listen to your gut instead of writing it off as nuts.

~~~
krav
Re that last sentence: Well said, Peter.

------
mattmaroon
I couldn't pre-steal Gladwell's next book because I have no idea which pseudo-
intellectual thesis he'll concoct based on a very small, very carefully
selected sample of anecdotes. And even if I did, since I don't write for the
New Yorker people would feel free to call BS on me and wouldn't feel
intelligent just for reading my well-written pap.

~~~
ibsulon
Well-enough written schlock is always in demand. So, mine wikipedia and blog!

~~~
mattmaroon
Right you are. Let's figure this out.

